# Is this tank safe to use?



## leejcherry (Aug 9, 2019)

So I bought a 650 litre tank. I was very pleased with it until......... I chipped it during transportation 
Is it still safe to use?
I've started filling it up just to see what happens. I don't think it will be an issue now but worry about longevity?









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Not worth the peace of mind another tank would give you.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

agree.


However if that chip is on the bracing at the top it should be safe. might want to keep an eye on it to see if a crack starts.




my .02


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it is at the top.

You might consider taking it to a glass shop and see if they can use something round out the entire edge where the chip is.

my .02


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

Personally, if that was my tank, I'd just get a strip of glass or perspex & silicone the strip over the chip.

Then face the "damaged" side against the wall.


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

*Agreed*



Kilgore Trout said:


> Personally, if that was my tank, I'd just get a strip of glass or perspex & silicone the strip over the chip.
> 
> Then face the "damaged" side against the wall.



Since the chip is at the top "patching" should work well.


----------

